
Inside Google's Struggle to Filter Lies from Breaking News - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-16/inside-google-s-struggle-to-filter-lies-from-breaking-news
======
Top19
The half that isn’t lies is just marketing, so one could say it’s about 100%
garbage.

